# Robot Lord



## PillarofBalance

Earlier this evening I got one of the worst phone calls you can get...  I was informed that my boy has passed away.  You guys knew him as Robot Lord.  He hasn't been active as of late because he filled his life with obligation and service to everyone around him leaving little time for recreation.  But Robot was an OG at SI.

I'm sitting here typing this through tears and honestly I could just puke.

Robot's name was Mike.  He lived a fast lifestyle of motorbikes, and had broken damn near every bone in his body at some point.  He was covered from the neck down in tattoos.  He was jacked.  If your wife was passing him on the street she would be clutching her purse tight.  But his appearance belies his true nature.  Mike was one of those guys that cares for everyone.  Only time to fear him was if you messed with his family or friends.

I loved this guy.  Every time we got to hang, hours would pass with us just shooting the shit.  My wife even loved the guy and she doesn't like anyone!

Mike was married to a great woman.  She had two kids of her own and Mike took those kids in as his own.  His youngest daughter Bella was following in Mike's footsteps with her art work.  She is amazingly talented like her Dad.  We used to talk about her plans for art schools.

He employed people at his shop too. He had a really awesome crew that covered the spectrum of tattoo styles.

A lot of people he cared for. People who depended on him. I depended on him for his friendship.


----------



## Seeker

Very sorry to hear about your friends passing.  My heart felt condolences.


----------



## Bro Bundy

damn man I used to talk to him all the time..Si og


----------



## PillarofBalance

Bro Bundy said:


> damn man I used to talk to him all the time..Si og



Yeah man we have OG's here but then there are like the real OG's. 99% of our guys today have no idea what a badass he was.  You, me and a handful of other guys from when SI was just this little crew.


----------



## Bro Bundy

he was a real cool nice guy.We got special names or color  for our deadbros like tid?


----------



## Tren4Life

RIP Brother !!!


----------



## jennerrator

Wow...just wow...he was a great guy..we exchanged quite a few PM's just shooting the shit...this is a big loss....


----------



## Jada

Wow im sorry to hear about his passing, god bless him and his family. Rip my brother.


----------



## bvs

Sad news, My thoughts are with his family and friends


----------



## Yaya

This is terrible news

Poor family.. such a horrible thing to hear. I always liked reading his posts and remember when POB flew down for a tatt.

RIP RL


----------



## Beedeezy

Sorry to hear this and for all his friends and family.


----------



## ECKSRATED

I hate hearing shit like this. So sorry to hear about your buddy pob.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Sorry for your loss brother. We lost one of the good guys.


----------



## BigGameHunter

Great Guy.  Sad day for all.


----------



## Infantry87

Jesus he's been around for awhile. Him and his family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SuperBane

I'm sorry pillar ... My condolences. Such a tragedy. It shows life is a fragile thing


----------



## AlphaD

Sorry Pillar.....I didn't know him like you did but have heard many great things about him and enjoyed when he would jump on.  You know I'm here for you brother......and anything that needs to be done for the family of Robot


----------



## Mind2muscle

Sorry for your loss Pillar.  Prayers to his family during this difficult time.


----------



## anewguy

Keep your head up man. Didn't know him but best wishes for you and the family.


----------



## Spongy

Those of you that didn't know him have truly lost out.  Amazing man, brother, father.  I will post my own remembrance when the time is right.  PoB hit on the point that is the most important at this time.  TrIna and the children.  

I will wear my piece in pride brother.  Thank you for everything you gave me.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Spongy said:


> Those of you that didn't know him have truly lost out.  Amazing man, brother, father.  I will post my own remembrance when the time is right.  PoB hit on the point that is the most important at this time.  TrIna and the children.
> 
> I will wear my piece in pride brother.  Thank you for everything you gave me.



It didn't even occur to me until a little while ago that I wear his ink everywhere I go. It's like I have a little piece of him with me all the time.  Means even more to me now.


----------



## tunafisherman

Sorry to hear about your loss, and although I have never known or talked to him, it's clear from the people here that have that he was a great man.


----------



## silvereyes87

I'm sorry to hear pob. Condolences.


----------



## SFGiants

RIP Mike!..


----------



## Spongy

PillarofBalance said:


> It didn't even occur to me until a little while ago that I wear his ink everywhere I go. It's like I have a little piece of him with me all the time.  Means even more to me now.



We got the ink for a reason, now it means even more because it came from our brother.  We will carry it wherever we go sir.


----------



## Cobra Strike

My prayers go out to his family. I only knew him through pms and emails but it didnt take long to realize he was a stand up guy. Im glad I had the pleasure to know him even in the way I did. Much respect Robot...rest in peace brother and crush those heavenly weights!


----------



## ToolSteel

Sorry to hear this brother. Things like this flat out suck. Ain't much other way to say it.


----------



## LeanHerm

Yeah, Mike was a great bro. I wasn't super tight but we always shared a bond. He hated my team with a passion and I hated his team with a passion. Lololol. Always fought during football season. I also talked numerous times about getting some ink but never made it down.


----------



## Maijah

Always a terrible thing to lose a brother, sorry Pillar.


----------



## NbleSavage

Fawkin hell...we'd swapped PMs about tattoos and had loosely discussed his adding some work to me back piece. He's always in a good mood it seemed. Terrible loss - PoB very sorry for you Mate & peace to his family.

RIP to a Brother.


----------



## DF

Damn!  He was way too young to have passed.  I remember him from the ol SI days.  He was a good guy.  My thoughts will be with his friends & family.  Rip buddy!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Loosing someone is the worst. I always have trouble expressing sympathy b/c I know all to well how much it hurts and words don't ever do any justice . Time passes his memory won't Your lucky enough to have some of his art to carry with you forever I am sure there are lots of memories tatted on your heart as well 

RIP Mike


----------



## PillarofBalance

http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/name/michael-trotta-obituary?pid=1000000179419499


----------



## j2048b

Wow my prayers and condolences go out towards his family and friends


----------



## Popeye

Terrible news. 

Robot was the first to befriend me on SI.  He was a great dude. 

RIP Bro


----------



## ken Sass

sorry man that really sucks


----------



## PillarofBalance

Been 2 years. Feels longer than that.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Rest In Peace RL very good guy I remember well


----------



## Spongy

RIP Robot.  It does feel longer than that.  One my original clients and a good friend to all.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Bump for Robot Lord... I should get some fireworks and blast them off today.

He lived right in the flight path of the Baltimore PD helicopter. Crazy **** used to shoot fireworks off when he saw them coming lol


----------



## Straight30weight

Sorry for your loss, RIP.


----------



## Spongy

Today is my youngest daughter's first birthday.  Middle name Michelle.  Funny how that works.  Those of you that knew him know how much he touched every single one of us.  It was amazing to watch that guys transition.  When I was first opening my brick and mortar he had no qualms whatsoever about hopping on a flight to come out and help me.  I damn near had bribe him not to.  Huge heart, great father, great friend.


----------



## maxmuscle1

PillarofBalance said:


> Earlier this evening I got one of the worst phone calls you can get...  I was informed that my boy has passed away.  You guys knew him as Robot Lord.  He hasn't been active as of late because he filled his life with obligation and service to everyone around him leaving little time for recreation.  But Robot was an OG at SI.
> 
> I'm sitting here typing this through tears and honestly I could just puke.
> 
> Robot's name was Mike.  He lived a fast lifestyle of motorbikes, and had broken damn near every bone in his body at some point.  He was covered from the neck down in tattoos.  He was jacked.  If your wife was passing him on the street she would be clutching her purse tight.  But his appearance belies his true nature.  Mike was one of those guys that cares for everyone.  Only time to fear him was if you messed with his family or friends.
> 
> I loved this guy.  Every time we got to hang, hours would pass with us just shooting the shit.  My wife even loved the guy and she doesn't like anyone!
> 
> Mike was married to a great woman.  She had two kids of her own and Mike took those kids in as his own.  His youngest daughter Bella was following in Mike's footsteps with her art work.  She is amazingly talented like her Dad.  We used to talk about her plans for art schools.
> 
> He employed people at his shop too. He had a really awesome crew that covered the spectrum of tattoo styles.
> 
> A lot of people he cared for. People who depended on him. I depended on him for his friendship.



Your honoring him right now and he is immortal in Heaven looking down smiling.  RIP MIKE!!

Max


----------



## NbleSavage

RIP, Mate. Miss having him around. Good Bloke.


----------



## HollyWoodCole

Makes me hate that I never got to know the guy.

RIP bud.


----------



## automatondan

Wish I could have known him. My prayer for you guys and his family today.


----------



## jennerrator

jennerrator said:


> Wow...just wow...he was a great guy..we exchanged quite a few PM's just shooting the shit...this is a big loss....



This just tripped me the F out....life can be taken at anytime...live your life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DieYoungStrong

He was one of the good ones. RIP.


----------



## Dr.who

he is In a better place with peace with the Lord, One day we shall meet him again.


----------

